# looking to move to singapore



## sherlin78 (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi everyone need your help on few doubt i have specfically if any banker working in singapore can provide an insight

I am an engineering drop out after completing first year electrical engineering degree program so the first year certificate is eqvivalent to a diploma. I have a extremly stong banking experiance in sales in Middle East i.e. Dubai and the last postion i held was of Relationship Manager for Retail Banking now with this qualification and banking experiance will it be possible to get a sales job in singapore banking industry and if it is yes also let me know is it easy to come to singapore on visit and search a job then to wait for for any recruitment firm to sponsored me since i understand most of the job ask for Singapore PR which take time of atleast a year or 2, Kindly advice

Thanks
Sherlin


----------



## janetklb (Nov 28, 2009)

Try the international banks such as Barclays, Citibank and others.


----------

